# Raclette Grill



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Folks,
I know it is not really the environment to have Raclette, but here we go.....
as it is X-mas/Winter back home...everybody keeps telling me about the nice Fondue/Raclette evenings they had......and I am jealous !!

Having not brought our Raclette Grill with us, I am desperate to buy one here....however, 
I checked all the usual suspects such as Carrefour, PlugIns, Geant, Ace etc but the only thing I was able to find...is the Cheese...but not the grill to actually make them....

anybody any idea where I can find a Raclette Grill ? Looks like one of those indoor barbecue things but with the heating above the pans where the cheese melts......

Help is much appreciated...and an invite to a nice Raclette evening will follow for the sucessful lead )

Thanks in advance
Lenochka


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I searched google and people in other forums said they were able to find them in the souks. other than that I dont have any info for you. im sorry


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

will try that - many thanks !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you tried specialist kitchen shops? I'd call Tavola and ask them. They have three branches and telephone numbers are on this link:

Tavola Home & Car Participants Air Miles UAE


You will also find a kitchen supplies shop in The Courtyard in Al Quoz. This is mainly for trade, but they might be able to help too.

-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

will contact them - thanks for the leads, Elphaba !


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

Try Dragonmart, they have some. Not sure about the quality though...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

The best kitchen shop I've found is in MofE but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called! It's on the top floor on the corner by the nail salon....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> The best kitchen shop I've found is in MofE but I can't for the life of me remember what it's called! It's on the top floor on the corner by the nail salon....


That'll be Tavola 

Great shop!

-


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

It certainly is! I had to force myself back out the door before I blew the budget on gadgets I don't really need. It's the only shop I've found that sells Global knives and I've been promising myself a set for ages....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> It certainly is! I had to force myself back out the door before I blew the budget on gadgets I don't really need. It's the only shop I've found that sells Global knives and I've been promising myself a set for ages....


Treat yourself - it is nearly Christmas! 

I have Global knives and they are fab.

-


----------



## m.c.c. (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, 
now I'm looking for a raclette grill. Did u find one, and where ?
I've also only found the cheese.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This thread is about 2 years old, so not sure if the person will reply or not. If nothing else works, try amazon.com


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

m.c.c. said:


> Hi,
> now I'm looking for a raclette grill. Did u find one, and where ?
> I've also only found the cheese.


Have you tried the high end kitchen shops? Tavola is a good bet, as is the shop in The Courtyard in Al Quoz.
-


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Indeed....this question is 2 year old...and I no longer live in Dubai....
but anyway,as Elphaba mentioned, TAVOLA in MOE has them...
or better they had....

try it out ! good luck !


----------

